# Dual analogue controller not recognized



## romaurie (May 23, 2008)

A USB dual analogue controller configured on the OS game pad set-up and works on Tomb Raider and a couple of other games is not recognized on "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix." On the controller configuration for the game, on gamepad the message "controller not detected". No reply from Electronic Arts. Any suggestions?


----------



## MavChat (Mar 16, 2011)

I am having the exact same problem with an Isonic IS-GPAD1 (GT). I tried an XBOX emulator too but didn't work.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As it recognized and working in the OS, it is a game issue. All games don't recognize all controllers. I've had some games they only support a very few controllers, and some seem to work with them all.


----------

